
Pixelmator - The Most Successful Release Ever - shawndumas
http://www.pixelmator.com/blog/2013/05/16/the-most-successful-release-ever-2/
======
steve19
The price has been heavily discounted the past couple of weeks ($15 I think).
This promotion got a lot of mentions by mac bloggers.

